
PSVR vs. HTC Vive vs. Oculus Rift vs. Gear VR: Which VR Headset Should You Buy? - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/10/best-vr-headset-2016-psvr-rift-vive/
======
georgeecollins
For all the hype of Occulus, it seem like HTC Vive is better at the high end,
and Daydream, Samsung and even PSVR are better at a lower end.

There was a recent story about the failure of MakerBot. It was the best at
creating hype, but not the best product. Made me think of Occulus.

------
paulryanrogers
Having just tried the Oculus tonight--and no others--I think each buyer should
try them all personally before dropping the minimum $400 cost.

